# Insane's Heavenly Hash&BnB Grow



## Insane (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey everybody. I figured since Im starting a newish grow I'd start a new journal too. Anyway, for those of you who were following my last grow journal you'll know that I had 2 heavenly hash babies and 1 BnB mother. Well since then plans have changed, and today I moved those two Heavenly Hash babies outside onto my porch, yes I know its a bit late in the season but thats ok as these plants have alternating nodes and have been under 24/0 since germination about a month ago, so I believe upon putting them outside they will enter pre flowering fairly soon. Anyway, what to do with that BnB Mom...well, the plan _was_ to build a new bigger grow in which I would keep the mom and have clone crops from her, but that building of that grow is being postponed. Im taking more vacation time this summer and that means less money for the hobbies, so oh well. I was going to move the BnB mother outside but she would get wayyy too big outside and attract a little too much attention. So, today I put the BnB mom into 12/12, her second time going into flowering, she's a veteran of this now lol, maybe I'll even reveg her a second time, but for now, Ive got those two heavenly hash babies (not sexed yet) and the one BnB girl in 12/12 in my indoor grow. Anyway enough talk, heres some pics. Enjoy everybody!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice..


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow lookin great like ussual insane. Lookin forward to this journal.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

well then, off you go again eh?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2006)

*Damn Insane that BnB didn't miss a beat. She looks great along with your two babies. Great job man.  *


----------



## Insane (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey everybody thanks for the kind words, the plants outside are adjusted nicely to the OD climate, and the BnB inside on 12/12 is lookin very happy 

The two plants outside (HH) are 5 weeks old now, and the BnB has been under 12/12 for a week. Enjoy the pics


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2006)

lookin great insane. can't wait to see them buds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

*Your lady and babies are looking great Insane. Can't wait to see what the HH does. As always your doing a great job my brother. *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

nice and healthy!!!

Green Mojo 4 the brother...


----------



## Insane (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey everybody, another update on the plants for ya. The BnB inside has been under 12/12 for 3 weeks now and she's filled up the whole grow area. yeah yeah its just a small closet you say, but she's still the biggest plant I've had so far, and she looks like she'll have over a dozen nice tops. I learned something with the 1st BnB grow I did, and thats to switch to 12/12 2 weeks before you think you should lol, and this time round I did and the main stretch is almost over, the plants only gained about a foot this time but considering all the topping I did in veg thats still a lot of jump. Anyway nothing the report on the HH, just that they're looking nice and happy, still no signs of male/female. The weather has been cloudy the last couple days, so they've slowed down a bit but still lookin good. Enjoy the pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 13, 2006)

*Insane may i say that BnB lady of yours is INSANE. She is really getting big on ya. Not bad for a second time around. Your HH babies are looking great as well. Can't wait to see what they look like. Great job as always.  *


----------



## Insane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey TBG thanks for the kind words.

Just a quick update today, no pics. All the plants are lookin very very happy and I was pleasantly surprised earlier today when I found a seed in some very nice bud I got from a friend of mine, so I planted the bagseed outside, no pre germination, gave it the same soil/nute solution as I did with the two heavenly hash seeds I planted without pre germination, so now I'll just be patient and let mother nature do her thing. Until next time.

PS Yes, of course I know it is far too late in the season to hope that a seed will flower outside, but thats fine, Im still gonna take advantage of that big free MH and start out this bag seed. I might also have to move the heavenly hash plants inside after the BnB is done flowering, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Insane (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey people. Not much to update, just thought I'd post some more pics for the hell of it. The BnB (inside) has been under 12/12 for 4 weeks now (give or take a day or two)

The two HH outside are now 7 weeks old and still not showing any signs of sex. 

The third pot outside (empty) currently has that bagseed I planted a few days ago, still waitin to see if it'll spring to life or not. Normally I don't plant bagseed but this was really nice bud and since it's summer I'll take advantage of that big free MH outside. 

Enjoy the pics people, cya next time.


----------



## Insane (Jul 24, 2006)

Quick update for today: The two plants (HH, m/f not known) outside are both topped, I dont want em to get too tall, for OD plants I prefer shorter/bushier/inconspicious. The ID plant (BnB) has filled up pretty much the entire grow, she's been under 12/12 for a day under 5 weeks at this point, and she's just now stopped stretchin and startin to pack on the bud. Thats all for now, cya next time.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2006)

Lookin' good man...the BnB is a damn giant. She ought to pack on some chunky goodness for ya.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

Insane...2 Words....GREAT JOB!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Looking good as always Insane. What more can i say but great job man you have the GREEN THUMB.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2006)

Lookin great Insane. Keep them pics a coming.


----------



## Insane (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey there everybody, thanks much for the kind words!

The Heavenly Hash plants outside have recovered nicely from the toppings, and are bushing out just as I wanted. They're 9 weeks old and still showing NO signs of m/f, starting to get a bit nervous about those babies, but we'll see.

As for the BnB, well _damn_. For a reveg, I'm amazed. There are 6 main buds that sit in between the two lights I use, and I've had to tie them all together to keep them from getting too close to the lights! Even after tieing them, I notice a couple days later that they're bending back towards to the lights, so to hell with it. If they wanna get nice and cosy with those lights, they can, some of the leaves closest to the lights are showing signs of heat stress, but nothing serious, and it doesn't appear to be affecting the buds.

Enjoy the pics everybody, cya next time!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 3, 2006)

*Looking good as always Insane. They are looking healthy and very happy. I bet it's from all that TLC you are giving them.  *


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey dude what's up!  Nice greenery.

Welp.   You may have to consider that you don't have enough darkness to have the plants flower.   I know where I'm at now would be too early to place plants outside for flower.   

I do think that's a cool idea tho.... start indoors,  finish outdoors,  altho I have no outdoor space that couldn't be seen by prying eyes.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 3, 2006)

Lookin good insane. Don't feel bad, mine haven't started flower yet either.


----------



## Insane (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for the kind words. Not much to update today, just thought I'd throw on a couple more pics. The BnB is filling out daily, and the HH are lookin very happy/healthy.
BnB= 7 of 10-12 weeks of 12/12 (at that point it's up to the trichs)
HH= 10 wks veg, no m/f determination at this point.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2006)

*Damn Insane everytime i look in this journal it freaks me out knowing that your BnB was revegged. That lady just never missed a beat.   I hope your HH start budding soon summer is coming to an end quick. Everything is looking great my friend. *


----------



## Insane (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey TBG, thanks for the kind words man. Out of all the plants I've grown, Im most proud of this BnB. The keys to a successful reveg are to leave a portion of the main stem and a decent amount of fan leaves, at least enough to start up some new growth shoots. Another really helpful thing is to transplant into a larger pot with fresh dirt around the original root ball, gives the roots more space to take up, and just really seems to help.

About those Heavenly Hash outside, yeah, at this point I'm 99% sure that I'll have to move them inside, but it looks like the timing with the BnB will work out perfectly, as I'll harvest the BnB and immidietly move the HH (back) inside to flower.

Weird huh? I started those HH's inside, moved em outside, and soon enough they'll be back inside where they were born, almost like a little homecoming, guess I'll have to throw a party and you're all invited! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 14, 2006)

a party for your pot plants.....ok, why not?  except that i've misplaced my Canadian to English dictionary. Wouldn't want to stand out eh?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2006)

hahaha little homecoming...Insane, that BnB is freakin' crazy...I cant wait to find out how your harvest looks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Insane (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey everybody. It's been awhile, but I'm back. Work got un expectedly busy, including me working out of town for 3 weeks and things have just been hectic the last couple months. Anyway the BnB in the previous pics has been harvested and I got about 3 ozs. from it. The two heavenly hash plants I had outside were moved inside, and have been flowering since then, so heres some pics of the HH that are now inside under 12/12 showin cloudy trichs.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice lookin plants dude


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. Damn it's been along time man i thought you got taken hostage or something.   I see your beautiful ladies haven't missed a beat. As always man great job on the grow. Hit me up with an IM when ya get a chance. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Insane! Long time no see man!

Glad to hear you're getting back to your regular routine.

I saw your IM, but my hours seem to conflict with everyones and I never seem to be there when I'm messaged.

Keep trying and sooner or later we'll connect!

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 30, 2006)

hey man, long time no see. Glad you still alive and kicking AND pumpin out some killer buds man.


----------



## Insane (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey everyone. Today was chop day for the heavenly hash, and man oh man how heavenly they are. By the time I was done manicuring the buds my fingers with sticky with resin and the tips of my fingers where I'd be working the plants were black, made for some nice finger hash. Anyway I've taken the lights out of my grow to use the grow space as a drying/curing area. I'll probably have the grow up and running again once the HH is ready to smoke. Anyway, heres some pics. The nicest/biggest buds are on the coat hanger, and the popcorn buds are on the home made tray.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2006)

Those are some awesome lookin buds. Glad your havin a happy harvest.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*Whats up Insane. Haven't seen you around lately. I bet they are working ya to death or trying.   I see you been taking real good care of the ladies man.   As always your finished product says it all. Man that looks great.   Be sure and give us a smoke report. Great job man. *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 17, 2006)

Two questions for you sir,

One, what kind of CFL's are those, and two, how did you get that mother to re-veg? Did you chop her all down at once, and leave a branch?

Everything you have done is looking awesome....


----------



## Insane (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey people, thanks for the kind words. 

Fluid, you can see the specific type of light I use at this site under the lighting section http://www.jonsplantfactory.com

They are 12000 lumens each and come in a blue or red spectrum.

For the reveg, I left the bottom portion of the biggest branch alone and replanted her into a bigger pot with fresh soil but without disturbing the existing rootball. You need to leave a few buds on the plant or a few growth shoots so that the plant will have area(s) to support new growth.

Anyway, the Heavenly Hash I harvested a little over a week ago is drying nicely and is about ready to start the curing process. I've been testin out some buds and the smoke just gets better and better everyday, can't wait to see how it will be in a few weeks!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice stuff Insane. I am a new grower and am very interested in keeping it all fluro if I can. I did not see the light set up you have on that link you put up.

Could you break it down for me a bit . Do they screw in or do I need some kind of fixture and are you using a reflector, or is that all mylar .

  Much appreciated


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 2, 2006)

oh wait ! are you using those 4ft T5 ' s and some cfl's?

I see some kind of cfl bulb in one of your grow pics . It is rather large and very tubular. That was the bulb I was asking about.

What all are you using to veg and flower?

Much appreciated


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> oh wait ! are you using those 4ft T5 ' s and some cfl's?
> 
> I see some kind of cfl bulb in one of your grow pics . It is rather large and very tubular. That was the bulb I was asking about.
> 
> ...


*DKM Insane hasn't been around in a while so i'm not sure how fast your gonna get an answer to your question. *


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 2, 2006)

Talk about a perpetual grow.


----------

